# Ufficiale: Drogba al Galatasaray



## admin (26 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo i media turchia *Didier Drogba sarebbe ad un passo dal Galatasaray*. La firma è attesa nelle prossime ore. I dirigenti del club turco sono volati in Sud Africa insieme al consulente finanziario per mettere nero su bianco.


----------



## DannySa (26 Gennaio 2013)

Meglio così


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Cose turche .........


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2013)

Campionato turco superiore a quello italiano


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Campionato turco superiore a quello italiano



triste realtà,il galatasaray può dare fastidio a sto punto in champions,avere sneijder e drogba non è da tutti e in più gli altri non sono dei brocchi totali


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Gennaio 2013)

Sneijder-Drogba è tanta roba


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (26 Gennaio 2013)

Sapete che loro pagano il 15% di tassazione
è una cosa vergognosa, come i russi.
Comunque buon per loro


----------



## DannySa (26 Gennaio 2013)

Si prendessero anche Kakà ora


----------



## Djici (26 Gennaio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Sapete che loro pagano il 15% di tassazione
> è una cosa vergognosa, come i russi.
> Comunque buon per loro



prima o poi anche loro dovranno cambiare da quel punto di vista.


----------



## The P (26 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cose turche .........



touchè


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2013)

Andranno a giocare contro lo Shalke con Drogba sono già ai quarti, poi magari se baccano una tra porto e malaga...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (27 Gennaio 2013)

Gli hanno offerto 16 milioni netti all'anno
16!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Gennaio 2013)

Mai fidarsi delle turche.

Magari le scegli, magari ti preferiscono al tuo migliore amico, ma poi non è detto che funzioni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Gli hanno offerto 16 milioni netti all'anno
> 16!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Cifre fuori da questo mondo.
Per quanto sia un mio idolo e lo volessi fortemente al Milan, uno che a 35 anni chiede ancora queste cifre (perchè sicuramente le ha chieste lui) può veramente andarsene in malora.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Gennaio 2013)

In Turchia c'hanno i soldi. Basta vedere quello che stanno facendo nel basket maschile e nella pallavolo femminile.


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2013)

nei campionati mediocri hanno bisogno di queste operazioni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Riera, Melo, Altintop e Sneijder a centrocampo, Drogba avanti. Niente male.


----------



## pennyhill (27 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Riera, Melo, Altintop e Sneijder a centrocampo, Drogba avanti. Niente male.



Riera ora fa il terzino.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Riera ora fa il terzino.


Ah... son rimasto indietro, allora solo il pacco brasiliano, il turco e Sneijder a centrocampo


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo Di Marzio è del Galtasaray, contratto per 10 milioni per 1 anno e mezzo"


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Gennaio 2013)

dopo drogba prenderanno pure kolo tourè.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Gennaio 2013)

cosa è andato a fare in cina lo sa solo lui


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Gennaio 2013)

pare che le tv turche abbiano già annunciato l'ufficialità, precisando che drogba avrebbe firmato un contratto della durata di 1 anno e mezzo. 
si aspetta la conferma del Galatasaray.


----------



## The P (27 Gennaio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> dopo drogba prenderanno pure kolo tourè.



a sto punto potrebbero pure farlo un pensierino su robinho


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Pure Traoré ? Si fanno lo squadrone.


----------



## Freddy Manson (27 Gennaio 2013)

Avoided


----------



## hiei87 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Forse è meglio così...meglio che non sia venuto al Milan vista l'età, ma anche meglio non sia andato alla Juve, visto quanto gli avrebbe fatto comodo, soprattutto in Champions....


----------



## iceman. (27 Gennaio 2013)

Il campionato turco quasi quasi e' piu' bello


----------



## juventino (28 Gennaio 2013)

Sebbene 10 milioni a Drogba siano follia allo stato puro è triste vedere che ormai pure i turchi ci mettono più soldi di noi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Il Galatasaray comunica ufficialmente che sta trattando Didier Drogba.*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Gennaio 2013)

è veramente un mistero il perchè non lo prende la Juve, è l'unico rinforzo che gli permetterebbe di essere competitivi in champion


----------



## Jino (28 Gennaio 2013)

Drogba ha costi folli. Ecco perchè non viene in Italia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Gennaio 2013)

Drogba-Sneijder-Meireles-Muslera sono 4 Campioni, quanti ce ne sono in Italia (Cavani-Montolivo-De Rossi-Guarin)
fra poco ci superano


----------



## Gre-No-Li (28 Gennaio 2013)

A Drogba interessano le palanche, mica il prestiguio. Juve e Milan non possono svenarsi per uno che risachia di arrivarti scoppiato o infortunato dalla coppa d'Africa e su cui non puoi programmare niente,visto che ha quasi 35 anni...


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

*UFFICIALE: Drogba al Galatasaray.*


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Gennaio 2013)

Sneijjder e DROGBA possono giocare la Champions league due giocatori di esperienza...furbi poi contro lo SHALKE capirai...arrivano minimo semifinali


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2013)

Grande colpo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Io, comunque, son dell'idea che sia tutto da verificare a livello di prestazioni.


----------



## juventino (28 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io, comunque, son dell'idea che sia tutto da verificare a livello di prestazioni.



Beh sta facendo la coppa d'Africa. Il ritmo partita dovrebbe averlo già.


----------



## Marilson (29 Gennaio 2013)

sarebbe fantastico se il galatasaray vincesse la champions


----------



## runner (29 Gennaio 2013)

stanno facendo degli ottimi acquisti direi........


----------



## sheva90 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ormai non vuole più niente di impegnativo a livello di club...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sarebbe fantastico se il galatasaray vincesse la champions


Quotato a 250  quasi quasi li butto un paio di euro


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (29 Gennaio 2013)

Avevano preso lo Shalke o ricordo male? Povero Huntelaar


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ma Sneijder non può comunque giocare.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Gennaio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma Sneijder non può comunque giocare.



perchè no,ha giocato l'europa league mica la champions con l'inter


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> perchè no,ha giocato l'europa league mica la champions con l'inter



Si parla di competizioni Uefa, che sia champions o EL non conta.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Gennaio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Si parla di competizioni Uefa, che sia champions o EL non conta.



no,no la regola dice che un giocatore che ha giocato una competizione europea non può farlo con un altra squadra,intesa come stessa competizione,quindi sneijder può giocare la champions come ad esempio holtby può fare l'europa league con il tottenham perchè ha fatto la champions con lo schalke


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> no,no la regola dice che un giocatore che ha giocato una competizione europea non può farlo con un altra squadra,intesa come stessa competizione,quindi sneijder può giocare la champions come ad esempio holtby può fare l'europa league con il tottenham perchè ha fatto la champions con lo schalke



Non mi pare, ti ricordi del caso Forlan ? venne inserito nella lista champions dell'inter ma non potè giocare perchè aveva fatto il preliminare di EL con l'atletico madrid. 
Poi forse hanno modificato la regola, eh.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Gennaio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non mi pare, ti ricordi del caso Forlan ? venne inserito nella lista champions dell'inter ma non potè giocare perchè aveva fatto il preliminare di EL con l'atletico madrid.
> Poi forse hanno modificato la regola, eh.



si si ricordo,ma era un caso "particolare" di cui braca non si informò,infatti ci fu un mezzo putiferio su quest'ultimo boh chi vivrà vedrà,io mi ricordo così


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> si si ricordo,ma era un caso "particolare" di cui braca non si informò,infatti ci fu un mezzo putiferio su quest'ultimo boh chi vivrà vedrà,io mi ricordo così



Sai perchè non potrebbe ? pensa se il Galatasaray vincesse la champions rotolo e l'inter l'EL rotolo:)...


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

*Potrebbe saltare il passaggio di Drogba al Galatasaray, lo Shenhua Shanghai non ci stà: "Siamo scioccati, il giocatore ha ancora un contratto con noi. Siamo pronti a rivolgerci alla FIFA."*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Gennaio 2013)

Mi chiedevo infatti come mai sti cinesi si piegassero a 90.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Gennaio 2013)

Drogba prima di andare in Cina doveva pensarci bene. 

Gli starebbe benissimo se non potesse andare al Galatasaray


----------



## juventino (30 Gennaio 2013)

Mamma mia che figura che rischiano.


----------



## pennyhill (8 Febbraio 2013)

In attesa della fifa, il giocatore è in volo per Istanbul.


----------



## pennyhill (8 Febbraio 2013)




----------

